# tadPOLL (get it?)



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry couldn't resist  Just a poll to see what kind of water people use for their tads.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I want to vote, but I can't settle on one option. I use treated tap water that has been left to age and then make tadpole tea out of it. Couldn't choose all three options. =D


Buuuut I guess I will choose tadpole tea.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I knew that was going to come up as soon as I posted the poll. I should've thought of an all of the above option.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

you left out spring water


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I use spring water for my tads. Had to choose other as my answer.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What if you have used them all with equal success?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

All Tadpole "Tea" starts out as some kind of water. I make mine with tap water but I know people who only use RO when making their tea....


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I use a mix of spring water and RO water, along with blackwater extract and live algae culture.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I use aged tap, then add an oak leaf in with the tad, so it turns to tea slowly and doesn't pH shock the tad as it would if I dumped them from a film can with 7.8pH to acidic tannin filled tea.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I just use springwater that was heated up with Almond leaf....Turned a nice brown/tan color....Tadpole tea was my choice since spring wasn't an option.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I fill a couple 5 gallon buckets with tap water, add some meth. blue and an almond leaf. Sits for at least a week before used.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I've used just tap water we de-chlorinated drops in it. And have a small piece of Indian almond leaf in with the tad.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I use spring water and magnolia leaves to make my tea.

Lou


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I just take tap water and let it sit for a bit to let the temps adjust. If I need to use it right away, I adjust the pH a bit because right out of the tap my water's pH is around 5.5, so I bump it up to around neutral. I have well water so no chlorine or other chemicals.
Bryan


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I use tap water with Prime added to it.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Tadpole tea from RO water with oak leaves.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I voted RO, but use RO with RO Right and Blackwater Extract added to it. I have always had great sucess with this.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I use tadpole tea made with spring water and indian almond leaves.

(Voted tadpole tea)


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I chose other as I use well water (guess thats like spring water) to make the tea


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i also use well water, plenty of minerals that way 

add in some moss, spirulina, leaves, and methylene blue and your good to go.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Tadpole Tea made w/ RO


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Voted aged tap, but I also add tad tea made from oak, magnolia, and almond.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

I use ro then add an oak leaf. Let it sit for a day or two then ad tads. Very very light brown to start.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I chose other because I use tap water that has been run through a brita drinking filter, just a basic charcoal filter, I have been using this system for about 6 or 7 years and it has worked great for me so far


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

I also used spring water, aged tap and R/O.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

where can i find a tad tea recpie


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

I use spring water with almond leaf


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I use aged tap with a dechlorinator. I run a bubbler in the water for a few days to a week before I let it sit. This helps to dissipate gases. I do not use leaves of any kind. I have only raised 6 Tinc tads, all but 1 morphed out healthy. The other was an SLS victim... 

JBear


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

thanx guys you kno of any threads that could help


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

frogmanchu said:


> where can i find a tad tea recpie


My Tad Tea Recipe:

1 Gallon Spring Water
6 Indian Almond Leaves (or more)

Add crunched up leaves to water. Let sit at room temp for one week. Shake before using.

That's it! 

Note: I also add a small piece of almond leaf to each tad cup.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> My Tad Tea Recipe:
> 
> 1 Gallon Spring Water
> 6 Indian Almond Leaves (or more)
> ...


where do i get almond leaves from??????


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Right here...

Click to buy indian almond leaves (5 pack) from Josh's Frogs. We also have wide ranges of tadpole care. Fast shipping. Excellent services - Josh's Frogs


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

spring with added alagae - initial water has very dilute methylyne blue added


----------

